# Mary Kay Timewise 3-in-1 Cleanser?



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't use Mark Kay!!!!!
They test on animals. D:
Try Prescriptives or Clinique. They've got bomb diggity skin care.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been using Aveeno's Skin Brightening Daily Scrub...cuz my skin sucks, it's dull, uneven, and even worse, I'm horribly acne-prone...but this stuff seems to be doing a nice job at keeping my skin happy, soft, and more even-looking. Plus, it's oil-free. Neutrogena makes one, too...Visibly Even Foaming Cleanser, which does the same thing...HTH!

By the way, supposedly the Neutrogena one does well to make your pores look smaller...and the Aveeno stuff I've been using has been keeping my skin clear despite the fact that I'm wearing makeup every day now, for upwards of 10-12 hours a day...actually, usually somewhere between 15 and 18.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 30, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_I always wanted to try Aveeno stuff, it looks pretty good for a drugstore brand._

 
i have the positively radiant cleansing pads and i LOVE THEM.  i also have the ones with salicylic acid for days that i might feel like i have a zit coming on ( like around that time of the month)


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 1, 2009)

Aveeno is awesomely awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using their face stuff for a while, because even though my face is super oily, a lot of other brands have a tendency to dry out my skin and make it yucky. There's nothing worse than flaky oily skin. Ew. LOL 
We used to use nothing but aveeno stuff on my little brother when he was a baby, too...their stuff was really gentle on his sensitive skin, but still got him clean and baby soft. A little off-topic, I know, but their stuff really is pretty gentle on your skin, even all the adult products. Gotta love that...a product that's gentle on your skin, but works like it should.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 4, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## h2o2blondie (Jul 4, 2009)

Try pHisoderm face wash. That was the only drugstore face wash I really liked before I started using the MK timewise stuff. 

Also, Mary Kay does NOT test on animals, nor do they advocate it.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 4, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Adrastea* 

 
_Don't use Mark Kay!!!!!
They test on animals. D:
Try Prescriptives or Clinique. They've got bomb diggity skin care._

 

omgosh. how can you be sure of this?! please share!! MK foundation is my HG!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

 					 						Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 


_ 						omgosh. how can you be sure of this?! please share!! MK foundation is my HG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_When I don't take care of my skin, I get that creepy creepy oily but flakey thing. So weird. Has anyone tried that Olay Microdermabrasion kit?_

 
Depends on what you want the product to do...if you have light scarring and large pores to tighten up, I'd go with Youthful Essence (it's about $40, but it works well...I've been using it, and it's helped my crappy skin a bit), but if you just want a good facial scrub, then go with Olay...
...but even then, I'd rather use Philosophy Microdelivery Peel. I absolutely adore that stuff, and if I wasn't desperate to try and get rid of some of the scarring on my face, I'd still be using it.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh, well good...scarring is no fun (and NOT easy) to try and get rid of. Whenever you run out of olay, you might wanna hit sephora...I just picked up a bottle of microdelivery daily scrub, or something like that (can't remember the exact name, but it's philosophy), and I'm really digging it so far. It was $25 or so, and it's a pretty decent sized bottle...they say it's gentle enough for every day...but I guess only time will tell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, the reason I bring up philosophy again is cuz the wash is the same price as the olay stuff, but it's just like washing your face, there isn't any process to follow. Wet skin, scrub for 30-60 seconds, rinse, and voilà! LOL I figure that if you're just after the good scrubby action, it might be more convenient.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL I know what you mean...I always used to use those things more often than they recommended...I just like the "deep scrub" feeling of my skin when I'm done. I used the Philosophy wash again this morning, and it didn't irritate my skin or make it red at all, despite the fact that I'd just used it maybe 8 hours beforehand. YAY! I think I just found my new favorite scrub!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 8, 2009)

oh no not MK!! and I was just thinking of calling my mary kay lady.  I def am going to call their head office and make sure.. if so.. that sucks that I will never use their products again.

Anyway.. I used to use time wise.. i believe i liked it.. I really think clinique is comparable.. and aveeno is AMAZING!! I thank those products to the positive change in my skin.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_I wanna scrub my face every day! I also love that like deep scrub feeling, I always thought I was some like skin maniac who liked the feeling of sandpaper._

 
LMAO I'm the same way...you're definitely not a skin maniac...or skin masochist either hehe. That soft, just scrubbed feeling is like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_oh no not MK!! and I was just thinking of calling my mary kay lady.  I def am going to call their head office and make sure.. if so.. that sucks that I will never use their products again.

Anyway.. I used to use time wise.. i believe i liked it.. I really think clinique is comparable.. and aveeno is AMAZING!! I thank those products to the positive change in my skin._

 
Obviously you can't believe everything you read on the internet, but I checked multiple sites with lists of "bad" companies, and MK was on all of them...but then again, MAC was on a few, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't believe the MAC part, but I dunno about MK, really.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 10, 2009)

i asked my friend who is a mary kay rep and she said they dont test on animals!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_i asked my friend who is a mary kay rep and she said they dont test on animals!_

 
Good! I was hoping they didn't...but I dunno anyone who works for them, so I couldn't ask anyone personally...I hate the internet sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lying SOBs.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 10, 2009)

^^yeah i just don't get how any modern company could still use such an old school way of testing their products. bleh


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 11, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^ LOL Oh no, how come you haven't scrubbed? Is this part of some weird 12 step program?


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 16, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah. Once. It was weird...it kind of hurt, and kind of didn't do a damn thing, either. So strange.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## my3angels65 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am a Mary Kay consultant and no, they do not test on animals. I have several customers who are against animal testing and are members of PETA. There are several companies who in the past did animal testing, but organizations such as PETA have helped them realize how wrong this is. We also have 3 dogs and 2 cats and consider them part of our family. 

http://www.peta.org/living/beauty-a...ompanies/search.aspx?Product=8.54&PageIndex=5 

  	Hope this helps. I love the products and would not recommend anything to my customers that I felt was harmful to human or animal.


----------

